

Facebook's data export is broken - makuro
http://makuro.wordpress.com/2010/10/29/facebooks-data-export-is-broken/

======
epiphany47
It works fine for me.

The problem is probably that in the url:
src="../photos%2FProfile%20Pictures%2F432293561980.jpg" some browsers will
convert %2F to "/", whereas others don't

~~~
makuro
This is true, Chrome works no problem. Real slashes are the right method,
though. Running it through Firefox (I'm on 3.6) would have revealed the issue.

------
dacort
Does anybody else not have the export feature yet?

~~~
makuro
I was kind of surprised to see it available so quickly. I heard the high-
resolution photo announcement what seems like months ago and I just checked;
still don't have it. Maybe I heard the announcement wrong?

